# Wo bekomme ich ne Angelerlaubnis für Holland?



## bjoernderjaeger (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo!! 

Wollten am Sonntag nach Holland bischen an den Maasplassen angeln vom Boot... Wo bekomme ich am Sonntag eine Angelerlaubnis?? Und mit wieviel Euro muss ich rechnen??|kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich ne Angelerlaubnis für Holland?*

am Sonntag wird es wohl schlecht aussehn, mit den papieren

rechnen musste mit ca 40 € je nach verein, du brauchst ja für die maasseen den extra schein

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich ne Angelerlaubnis für Holland?*

keine ahnung ob der VVv sonntags  auf hat ??  aber  versuchs  doch mal   internett   da eine info zweck öffnungszeiten zu bekommen  alles andere  wrd sonntags  zu sein 


schau dir doch mal den tread bootstreffen in roermond an   vieleicht ist das ja auch was für dich im oktober 

gruß Krauthi


----------

